# New Top Speed



## Angelfishsolo (22 Apr 2011)

Managed to hit 43.1mph today. On road, downhill but into a slight headwind. Am quite pleased. Aiming for the 45mph barrier now


----------



## viper (22 Apr 2011)

Top speed to date 29 mph downhill on gravel in the new forest , bike was a little twitchie though.


----------



## Spuddle (25 Apr 2011)

What bike were you on though? And what tyres?


----------



## deaksie (25 Apr 2011)

brilliant well done


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 May 2011)

A Cube Reaction (with broken lockout) tyres were WTB MotoRaptor 2.1's.


----------



## LosingFocus (4 May 2011)

I dont know what I would do at that speed, I kinda crap myself at 25mph!


----------



## GaryA (4 May 2011)

My highest ever was 49mph on a loaded MTB on the C2C downhill from top of black hill towards Allenheads...

a tad hairy


----------



## Angelfishsolo (4 May 2011)

Congrats. Maybe panniers will help me to increase my speed 


GaryA said:


> My highest ever was 49mph on a loaded MTB on the C2C downhill from top of black hill towards Allenheads...
> 
> a tad hairy


----------



## Muddy Ground (4 May 2011)

54km/h off Box Hill the other day. White knuckle ride on a Pace hardtail. Bit irrelevant though; just a number. I've done rides where walking pace scared me senseless. 

www.muddyground.blogspot.com


----------



## tradesecrets (6 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> Managed to hit 43.1mph today. On road, downhill but into a slight headwind. Am quite pleased. Aiming for the 45mph barrier now




And which stretch of road was this u never posted a source and if you have a speedometer on your bike u've got little chance of evading a speeding fine if traffic happend to point the speed cam at you .. 


that is why i never will invest in one ...


----------



## Wankelschrauben (6 May 2011)

Really, I was pulled over for doing 43mph in a 40mph, my speedo read a top speed of 68.72kph so they were in the right ball park.

The officer said I should be wearing a helmet and reflective clothing at that speed and nothing more was said.


----------



## Angelfishsolo (6 May 2011)

I was on the road from Hirwaun to Treherbert - a national speed limit single carridgeway.

BTW see the below with regards to a speeding fine.


*CYCLING FURIOUSLY?*
It’s an in-joke in cycling that cyclists can’t be booked for speeding but can be fined for “pedalling furiously.” Many cyclists list being cited for “cycling furiously” as one of their life ambitions. Professor David S. Wall, Head of the University of Leeds Law School, a professor of criminal justice lists his hobby as: Cycling (Furiously)

However, these legal eagles say they have been unable to find a a reference to such a cycling offence in Blackstone’s Criminal Practice or in Halsbury’s Laws of England.

Which is odd, as Christopher McKenzie, an Australian barrister, pointed BikeHub to these cases: _Taylor v. Goodwin (1879) 4 QBD 228_, a case where the Queen’s Bench Division held, on appeal, that a cyclist was appropriately convicted by a magistrate for furious riding of a bicycle. The dicta of Justice Melor in the case has been cited and followed in a number of cases since: see, for example, _Smith v. Kynnersley [1903] 1 KB 788_ (cyclist not liable to pay bridge toll) and _Corkery v. Carpenter [1951] I KB 102_ (cyclist liable for offence where cycling drunk).

Although a legal eagle searching Blackstones will not find a specific offence of “furious cycling”, cyclists can nonetheless be convicted for “wanton and furious driving”.

The wording of S35 of the Offences Against the Person Act 1861 (as amended by the Criminal Justice Act 1948 (c. 58), s. 1(2)) is as follows:

“35. Drivers of carriages injuring persons by furious driving Whosoever, having the charge of any carriage or vehicle, shall by wanton or furious driving or racing, or other wilful misconduct, or by wilful neglect, do or cause to be done any bodily harm to any person whatsoever, shall be guilty of a misdemeanor, and being convicted thereof shall be liable, at the discretion of the court, to be imprisoned for any term not exceeding two years.”

For instance, in 2009 supermarket worker Darren Hall was convicted of ‘wanton and furious driving’ after he had ridden on the pavement and hit and killed an 84-year old pedestrian. Hall was jailed for seven months and banned from _driving a car_ for a year.




tradesecrets said:


> And which stretch of road was this u never posted a source and if you have a speedometer on your bike u've got little chance of evading a speeding fine if traffic happend to point the speed cam at you ..
> 
> 
> that is why i never will invest in one ...


----------



## roadbiker (9 May 2011)

Wankelschrauben said:


> Really, I was pulled over for doing 43mph in a 40mph, my speedo read a top speed of 68.72kph so they were in the right ball park.
> 
> The officer said I should be wearing a helmet and reflective clothing at that speed and nothing more was said.



my top speed is 38.7 but considering iv only got a cheap one but made it better, bloody fun going at that speed whooooooo we all say, the thrill is geat


----------



## JonnyBlade (9 May 2011)

Top speed of 46.8 mph on one of the many Hampshire hills .............. after we levelled off and had been on the flat for about 4 to 500 yards I had a blow out ............ loud as hell and put a hole in the side of my tyre


----------



## Angelfishsolo (11 May 2011)

One hell of a speed and lucky the blow-out was on the flat.


JonnyBlade said:


> Top speed of 46.8 mph on one of the many Hampshire hills .............. after we levelled off and had been on the flat for about 4 to 500 yards I had a blow out ............ loud as hell and put a hole in the side of my tyre


----------

